# Radial Tunnel Release



## campy1961 (Dec 6, 2011)

I have never heard of a radial tunnel release.  Here is a portion of the op note...

Deep resectin was carried out bluntly.  The readial nerve was isolated proximally and the brachioradialis dessected deeply.  The lateral antebrachial cutaneous nerve was visualized and protected.  As distal dissetion was carried out, the bundle of leash of Henry was isolated and cauterized.  Larger vessels were tied with 2-0 vicryl suture.  

The rest of the op notes is the closure.  

Thanks for your help!
Connie


----------



## scooter1 (Dec 6, 2011)

We use 64708


----------



## campy1961 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

